# closed end pens



## aggromere (May 7, 2009)

Can someone direct me to some resources to learn about closed end pen making?  I cant seem to find any that go into much detail.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 8, 2009)

Video:

http://content.penturners.org/video/closedcigar.wmv


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 8, 2009)

Also:
http://content.penturners.org/articles/2008/pinchuck.pdf

http://www.penmakersguild.com/articles/closedendpenspart1.pdf

http://www.penmakersguild.com/articles/closedendpenspart2.pdf

http://www.penmakersguild.com/articles/closedendpen.pdf

http://www.penmakersguild.com/articles/pinchuck.pdf

All from your local library!


----------



## CaptG (May 8, 2009)

http://arizonasilhouette.com   The sell mandrells for making closed end pens.  Also a dvd how to for $10.00.  Buy two mandrels and they give you the dvd.  I have several of their mandrels and got the dvd, well worth watching.


----------



## RussFairfield (May 8, 2009)

I have a video available that shows all of the details for closing both ends and recessing the clip.

http://www.woodturner-russ.com/Video-3-Pens.html#anchor_218


----------

